# Gonna go listen, film and put out a camera...



## Huntinfool (Mar 2, 2011)

Going to an undisclosed location in the morning where there is a turkey (who's name shall be witheld at this time) waiting to be murdered 24 days from now.

Apparently he could not keep his fool mouth shut this morning.

He gave me the slip last year.  I anticipate he will not be so lucky this year.

Tomorrow starts the beginning of his movie career.  He will be documented from tomorrow until his timely death on March 26th.

Just wanted to let y'all know.


----------



## 242outdoors (Mar 2, 2011)

good luck go get him!


----------



## BERN (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope you can post some video clips without disclosing the location!


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 2, 2011)

That's the hope my man.


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 2, 2011)

*funny you say that.....*

cause I got some text along the same lines too this morning. I got a feeling you will not be dissappointed judging by how he acted this morning!  Had my ear up to the phone when I got the text thinking it was going to be faint like it is most of the time and I about fell outta my chair when he let loose!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Mar 2, 2011)

Let us know how it turns out! I'm itching to hear some gobbling!


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 2, 2011)

Booner Killa said:


> cause I got some text along the same lines too this morning. I got a feeling you will not be dissappointed judging by how he acted this morning!  Had my ear up to the phone when I got the text thinking it was going to be faint like it is most of the time and I about fell outta my chair when he let loose!



I'm betting you know EXACTLY where I'll be in the AM my man.

I've already left a horse's head in his bed.  He's whacked already....he just doesn't know it yet.  There is a score that needs to be settled.


----------



## 242outdoors (Mar 2, 2011)

what kinda camera will you be using?


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 2, 2011)

It's a Sony.  HVR-A1U.  Really good quality HD in a small package.


----------



## trkyburns (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck, hope you get him this year. I look forward to seeing him in his first and last feature films.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck! I hope you get him man!


----------



## 242outdoors (Mar 2, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> It's a Sony.  HVR-A1U.  Really good quality HD in a small package.



i'm wanting to upgrade. we are trying out the camera glasses this year....shot clays with them a few weeks ago, they are very clear and the sound quality is better than expected. 

good luck cant wait to watch


----------



## kathy1959 (Mar 2, 2011)

Good attitude...


----------



## palmettoswamp (Mar 2, 2011)

You aint got a chance.....J/k...Hope you bust his beak!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 3, 2011)

Bring on the footage! I bet he's lightin up your world as I type this!!!


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 3, 2011)

Well....he lit it up.  But not where he was yesterday.  He was roosted about 500 yards down the property....across a knee-deep creek, which of course I crossed and got soaked.

I put a trail cam out and then tracked him down.  He couldn't keep his mouth shut again...but no footage today.

He may be about to get re-named.  I'm not allowed to type his current name.

But he may be about to take on the name "Green Mile".  He's a "dead man walkin'".

Footage will be coming soon enough.


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 3, 2011)

I was thinking about ya this morning. I figured he would be singing his fool head off. I wish he woulda been in his usual tree! That would've been nice! Bring on the footage!


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeh, it was a little disappointing.  But, hey, I got to hear gobbling this morning!  How many folks can say that?

He'll be dead soon enough if he stays on the property.  Let him play his little games!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2011)

Well!

Any footage? Is this his last season breathing! Hope to see his pic soon in the challenge!


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 7, 2011)

He roosted on the other side of the property that day....no dice.

I'm seriously contemplating going in the morning for a pre-work listen.  We shall see.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 8, 2011)

Well....he did it to me again.  He's apparently decided to roost on the other side of this property (which is only about 100 acres) from here on out and that's just fine with me.  I have no preference as to where he dies.

Only thing that stinks is that my sleeping in is over from here until the end of the season.  I'm gonna be on his butt like white on rice between now and then.  If he stays in that area, he's gonna regret it.

Again, no footage this AM...but stay tuned.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## rutandstrut (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you sure he isn't onto you and just messin' with you? 3 different days and 3 different roosts(?)


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a feeling I might have heard this bird gobble before. Keep after him bud...he is hanging out on the wrong property


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 8, 2011)

Gut_Pile said:


> I have a feeling I might have heard this bird gobble before. Keep after him bud...he is hanging out on the wrong property



I completely agree. I've heard there has been a hit put out on this bird by a certain employer who wants him DEAD.....NOT GOOD FOR HIM!


----------



## TenPtr (Mar 8, 2011)

How hard can it be to pattern a bird that lives on such a small piece of land???

This reminds me a whole lot of the bird in my avatar.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 8, 2011)

It's probably my skills....not hard to pattern him.  I'm just not very good.  Easy to fool I guess.  The landowner promised me the bird would be in this one particular spot....I think HE'S the one messing with me.

I MAY be getting a feel for where he's gonna be next time.  

But yes, he's in for a mafia style hit...I believe I wrote something to the effect of "when I kill this bird, I'm gonna rip off what's left of his head with my bare hands and eat it.." in a text when I left.

He has not made many friends in the last few weeks.  I hope he enjoys the ladies while he can.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 8, 2011)

TenPtr said:


> This reminds me a whole lot of the bird in my avatar.



Hmmmm.....was he hard to find as well?  That bird is probably dead by now.  Don't ya think?

You kill him last year?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 8, 2011)

TenPtr said:


> This reminds me a whole lot of the bird in my avatar.



I hope this story doesn't end like the bird in you avatar.


----------



## TenPtr (Mar 8, 2011)

The story had no ending.....it was "to be continued"


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope somebody kills him then....he probably deserves it as bad as the bird I'm after!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Mar 8, 2011)

Everything I know about this hunt (which isn't much) leads me to believe this could get very interesting! I hope this has a happy ending filled with blood shed!


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 8, 2011)

You and me both buddy.  I'm so angry at this particular bird right now, I might take my 2 year old out there to kill him just so he suffers the humilation of being shot by a 2 year old with a kids 20 gauge single shot.

It's personal at this point.


----------



## chevyman2000 (Mar 8, 2011)

I feel your pain Huntinfool. I got a Tom I have been trying to get for 2 years. Finally put my good buddy on him in the last week of the season! 15 yards! He got so excited he didn't even pull the trigger. It was a very very quite ride home... I know he's an old old bird so I hope the record amount of snow we got(4' was the highest it got to) Didn't kill him off.

Stick with him and you'll get him. You seem to have a pretty good idea of what he's doing.

chev.


----------



## Payton Everett (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing some footage of this guy. Good luck with him Huntinfool!


----------



## TenPtr (Mar 8, 2011)

That bird is in serious trouble.   Huntinfool and I went out and sighted in the gun which was purchased specifically for killing this "problem bird".     I gave Huntinfool a few   "real life" shot scenarios and  two shots later he was dead on.   To say he was pleased with the pattern of the 2nd shot would be quite an understatement.    I would hate to be in this birds shoes.

Practicing for opening morning flydown....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3x0wFJBqnM

And people say roosted does not mean roasted...


----------



## Nitro (Mar 8, 2011)

Never name a Gobbler................before you kill him. It seems to give them powers....I have learned the hard way.


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 8, 2011)

I know this much.......there is a pile of PRESSURE now! This bird had better die soon after sunrise on the opener! I should be getting a text before lunch complete with measurements and a pic of a bloody head followed by a complete story of the mornings events! I hope this ending lives up to the HYPE!


----------



## sman (Mar 9, 2011)

TenPtr said:


> That bird is in serious trouble.   Huntinfool and I went out and sighted in the gun which was purchased specifically for killing this "problem bird".     I gave Huntinfool a few   "real life" shot scenarios and  two shots later he was dead on.   To say he was pleased with the pattern of the 2nd shot would be quite an understatement.    I would hate to be in this birds shoes.
> 
> Practicing for opening morning flydown....
> 
> ...



Nice!!!


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 9, 2011)

Booner Killa said:


> I know this much.......there is a pile of PRESSURE now! This bird had better die soon after sunrise on the opener! I should be getting a text before lunch complete with measurements and a pic of a bloody head followed by a complete story of the mornings events! I hope this ending lives up to the HYPE!



There are no promises in turkey hunting.  I haven't learned much in my short experience.  But I have learned that.

BUT....I will be keeping tabs on this particular bird multiple times a week until D-Day.  

It will not be for a lack of effort that he survives that day.  I can promise you that.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, long story...but I got within 30 yards of him this AM.  Not great video (that's part of the story).  But spectacular audio.  I'll post it up shortly.


----------



## kevincox (Mar 12, 2011)

Gatorb said:


> none of my business i guess and you can do what you wanna do but if you know he's on your place is it worth boogering him to try and get some video before season by continuing to go in after him like this?


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 12, 2011)

yes....yes it is.


----------



## chevyman2000 (Mar 12, 2011)

oh common its like you a movie producer promoting his new film by dragg'n it on! Lets see the vid!

chev.


----------



## decoyed (Mar 12, 2011)

So much drama over a turkey. Sweet.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 12, 2011)

chevyman2000 said:


> oh common its like you a movie producer promoting his new film by dragg'n it on! Lets see the vid!
> 
> chev.



Not the best video...but the audio is great....crank it up.  Yes...it's worth it.  Switch it to 720p HD and the picture will be best.


----------



## ryanwhit (Mar 12, 2011)

Sweet!  So did you ever see him on the ground?


----------



## Payton Everett (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome! Man he's asking for it!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 12, 2011)

Good stuff man! Hope you kill him this year!


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 12, 2011)

ryanwhit said:


> Sweet!  So did you ever see him on the ground?



Yeh, I'll post the details later.  Long story.  He's been messing with me as far as roosting place.  I had to hoof it from one end of the property to the other and so I didn't end up in good position and didn't want to risk spooking him.

Ok, guess it wasn't a long story.

I did see him strutting though with all his girlfirends.  Just couldn't catch it on camera.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome video


----------



## Dupree (Mar 12, 2011)

dont get too hung up on him. Putting all of your effort into one turkey has always been a bad thing for me personally. Good luck with him.


----------



## chevyman2000 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd say he was fired up just a little.


chev.


----------



## sman (Mar 12, 2011)

I believe you could have delimbed him.  Love the strut'n on the limb!!!


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 13, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> dont get too hung up on him. Putting all of your effort into one turkey has always been a bad thing for me personally. Good luck with him.



I'm just having fun with him.  He's close to my house and I'm trying to builld a good story on video so I can use it for TV.

Plus I've got him lined up for someone very special...plus I hate his guts.

But don't worry, he's not my singular focus.


----------



## gwyatt202 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great vid, great story! I'm anxious to see what happens opening day!

One question though, does he shut up once he gets on the ground?


----------



## Gadget (Mar 13, 2011)

You think this is the same bird you were hunting last season?


Good luck with him.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 13, 2011)

No, he doesn't shut up once he's on the ground.  But definitely not as vocal.

Gadget....without a doubt, it's the same bird.  Very distinct gobble on this one.  That fact has been confirmed by other "witnesses" to what happened last year.  

Can't wait to get after him this year.  Thing is last year he was there every day...until opening morning and then POOF.  To say I'm nervous about that would be an understatement of epic proportions.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 18, 2011)

Here is the primary suspect and the dungeon that #7's will be flying at his head from on opening morning if all goes well.

I'm not a big blind guy...but that thing happens to be sitting right in his dang way out from the roost.  What's a guy to do?

(obviously I didn't set dates and times)


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2011)

Thats a good set-up!


----------



## BERN (Mar 18, 2011)

dadgum man! the hair is standing up on my neck!

the next 7 days can't move quick enough.


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 18, 2011)

I have heard that blind is legendary? I've been told by a VERY credible witness that the name of that blind is the "death dungeon!" Dang man, this story is getting very interesting! I'd imagine that at this point, that bird is keeping you up til all hours of the night. He needs to die so all will be right with the world!


----------



## Pine Knot Peeps (Mar 18, 2011)

Can you say "Nighty Night"


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 18, 2011)

In an effort to be ridiculously thorough in identification of this particular turkey, my "man" has taken the time to put a side-by-side comparison together.

Yes, it's stupid and overkill.  So what?  What else are we supposed to do waiting for the season?

Anybody think that this might be the same turkey that gave us fits last year?


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 18, 2011)

Booner Killa said:


> I have heard that blind is legendary? I've been told by a VERY credible witness that the name of that blind is the "death dungeon!" Dang man, this story is getting very interesting! I'd imagine that at this point, that bird is keeping you up til all hours of the night. He needs to die so all will be right with the world!



He needs to die so that the balance of power will be restored.  Plain and simple.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2011)

I think he knew the cam was there and the blind was empty!


----------



## Sting'em! (Mar 18, 2011)

I was going to hit up my lease this weekend to take one last look at things but I'm a little worried about spooking the birds (clearcut) what say you?


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 18, 2011)

I say go....and don't spook them.  How's that?


----------



## Sting'em! (Mar 18, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> I say go....and don't spook them.  How's that?



Dang, simple yet so brilliant!  

Well, if I bump birds near or at my setup then hopefully they will have forgotten by next Saturday. I need to make sure my makeshift blind is still intact and snake free.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 18, 2011)

That bird is just asking for it Andrew! You NEED to kill him!!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 18, 2011)

Got that TC pic last night in a text. Please kill this bird opening day...it will make the world a better place!


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 26, 2011)

....he met his untimely demise.



details to follow soon.


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see the video man! Awesome stuff! Glad ya'll  whacked him!


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 28, 2011)

So I debated whether to just start a new thread.  But I really wanted to post up the proper ending to this story...

The turkey that this thread is centered around has been haunting me (and a few others) for two years now.  We stalked him literally daily up until opening day last year.  On opening day he promptly disappeared and was never seen again.  It was like he was a ghost...POOF...he was gone.

So, once again this year, he magically showed up on this 100 acres (roughly) and I personally stalked him 2-3 times a week leading up to opening day.  I did this for a variety of reasons. 

First, I'm seriously ridiculously insane about turykeys and I just can't get enough of seeing them, listening to them and just generally learning more about them.  

Second, I had a score to settle with this turkey.  Not only did he just flat disappear on us last year (which was just plain rude if you ask me), every time I tried to get on him pre-season this year he would jump sides of the property.  So I'd KNOW he would be in one spot and he'd roost on the other side.  I'd go to that side the next day....you guessed it, I'm on the wrong side again.  

So this guy was starting to drive me mad and I got more irritated with him every day.  The behind the scenes conversations that were had about this turkey involved things like ripping off his head and eating it, hanging him from a tree to let the buzzards eat him, etc.  Long story short, I would say that "hate" would not be too strong a word for this particular turkey.  The funny thing is that at the same time that I hated him, I started to have a fondness for the little punk.

That's the background....now in my best "Paul Harvey" voice....here's the rest of the story.

This is not my property.  I have a friend who was gracious enough to allow me to attack this turkey and then he went a step further and allowed me to take my wife out there on her first turkey hunt ever.  For that, I cannot thank him enough.

We have three kids (3 1/2 YO, 2 YO and 6 months).  We conned aunts and uncles into taking the older two for the night on Friday and then we woke up extra early and dropped the 6 month old off at grandparents and headed off to "the undisclosed location".

Three super jakes had moved into the area about 10 days prior to the season and, from what my trail camera and my eyes told me, they must have ganged up on my turkey and pushed him off his favorite spot.  Here's two of them trying to show off for the ladies (I've also got some GREAT video footage of them from Friday morning at 15 yds strutting and gobbling).  You can see a picture of big boy strutting earlier in this thread.



So Friday morning comes and I'm off work because I have a "procedure" scheduled at the Dr. that afternoon.  So of course, I'm going to go check on my turkeys.  Sure enough, the super jakes are in the prime spot and my boy starts firing up on the other end of the property.  I knew about where he was, but decided to just let well enough alone and bet that he'd be in the same spot on Sat.

After we dropped off the 6 month old, we snuck in to the general area and then just took a seat to wait for the show to start.  7AM passes....nothing.  7:15am passes....the only thing we hear is a bunch of owls (which my wife thought was awesome because they were right above us) and my super jakes gobbling at the other end of the property.  I knew it was them and I KNEW that I had not heard my boy yet.  At that point, I knew him by sight and by sound.

FINALLY, 7:20 hits and the turkey who literally could not keep his mouth shut on most days gobbled one time for me and we were off toward him.  We walked 100 yards toward him and I called to him.....cut me off.

After that, there's not much to the story.  I got her set down in some trees and I sat right behind her with the video camera.  It was so much fun watching her experience this all for the first time.  She was amazed at the whole experience.  

Anyway, we got settled down and I called again....nothing.  I gave him about 2 minutes and then gave him some soft stuff....nothing.  But I could just feel it, he was coming.

30 seconds after the last call a blue head pops out of the woods and into the clearing we set up on...at 20 yards!

The rest is history.  I, of course, was whispering *"SHOOT HIM SHOOT HIM SHOOT HIM!!!!!!"* as soon as he popped out.  But I was so proud of my wife.  She waited.  She didn't have a clear shot at his neck and she waited.  He put on a great show.  Never gobbled in front of us, but he strutted back and forth about 5-6 times at 20 yards.

He made one last turn back to the right, came out of strut, stuck his head up and my little H&R Pardner Jr barked again.  a clump of Federal Heavy Weight #7's hit him like a ton of bricks and his legs literally folded under him.  

She dropped him like a sack of potatoes and I lost my mind!  Called her by her maiden name I was so excited.  I jumped up and yelled *"Ashley Moore...YOU JUST KILLED THAT TURKEY!"....*her last name is Atkins.  But you know you how do full names when you're kids are in trouble?  Same kind of thing I guess.  

Seriously....best turkey hunt of my life and it only lasted about 20 minutes or so.  I've got the whole thing on HD video.  I'll probably have to save it for the TV show (plus she's a little embarrased for me to show it to the world...which I'll respect).

But here's a picture of this boss of a turkey.  11 1/4" beard and matching 1" needle sharp spurs.  Here's the kicker...and I'm not making this up.  *This turkey weighed 23.9#'s*.  Biggest turkey I've ever seen in person.  I know he was at least three years old because we knew he was a hoss last year and there is absolutely no doubt it's the same turkey.

I'm so proud of how she handled herself and can't wait to do it again.  Sorry for the length of the concluding post.  Just thought it would be worth the story.  Thanks for putting up with this ridiculous thread.  It's a special story for me.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 28, 2011)

Booner Killa said:


> I know this much.......there is a pile of PRESSURE now! This bird had better die soon after sunrise on the opener! I should be getting a text before lunch complete with measurements and a pic of a bloody head followed by a complete story of the mornings events! I hope this ending lives up to the HYPE!



I hope you got your text bud.  I'd have sent it myself...but I don't have yo digits!

Shortly after sunrise you asked for....we did our best to accomodate!


----------



## hawglips (Mar 28, 2011)

Way to go Fool!!!

A big congratulations to you and the lovely little lady on taking your nemisis for her first bird on her first hunt!


----------



## pnome (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome HF!   Congrats to your wife!   This whole thread is great!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome! That is a STUD of a longbeard. Congrats to your wife HF. I was pleased to hear that the bird had been killed!


----------



## sman (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome! !! Congrats to u both!


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 28, 2011)

Yep, I got the text shortly after daylight man! Awesome ending to an awesome story! Couldn't have turned out any better!


----------



## trkyburns (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome!  Congrats to the wife (and you!) on that hoss of a bird!  I've enjoyed this thread and you've ended it perfectly.  Great story!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats to you both! Awesome ending to a great story! Maybe Ashley can work on Cassie for me! But you may have to take her, I got my tail kicked again this weekend!


----------



## ccleroy (Mar 28, 2011)

Great Job getting your wife on that bird!!!!


----------



## TenPtr (Mar 28, 2011)

There is so much I have to say about this whole ordeal , I dont even know where to begin.   First and foremost......I want to say congrats to Ashley and Andrew for the tag team kill.   To say that Andrew deserved this bird would be the understatement of the century.   The bird was a legend.  He was a pre season exhibitionist that went MIA the day before last years opener.   He resurfaced several months ago....He began his pre season rituals in similar fashion as the year before.   He was there one day and gone the next but he remained a loyal tenant for the most part.   He was a source of entertainment, a movie star, a photo hound, an enemy and a friend   He provided the pre season "Fix" for a couple of years.  When it was time to cave in and go listen for that first gobble, he was there for us.   When it was time to kill him, he let us down.   
He was the subject of many emails, phone conversations, dreams, etc...    There was a disturbing amount of gas $$$ and other $ invested in watching this bird/hunting this bird and the list goes on and on.   
Saturday morning I had just returned to camp after a successful hunt that came to a close at 7:15 AM.   I pulled out my phone and saw that I had a text from Andrew....I almost jumped out of my shoes when I read what it said...."This is Ashley....He is dead!"    I believe my response was "Shut Your Mouth!"    I was so pumped up that I began to text the news to all my buddies as if I had just killed him myself.  He will be missed in a way but Im glad he is gone.   His offspring have already taken over his throne.  The games will begin once again next February.   Congrats again Andrew.  I owe you one!   We both owe Ashley BIG TIME.   She has no idea that our sanity was at stake when she squeezed that trigger!

One more tid bit...........The bird in my avatar....   Thats him last year just prior to opening weekend.   That photo was taken from inside the blind seen in the trail cam pic.  I knew he was big....bigger than any bird I had ever seen....  THAT WAS CONFIRMED !!     23.9 lbs


----------



## moyehow (Mar 28, 2011)

great story!  congrats to you and your wife.


----------



## flatwoodsgobbler (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats on a fine bird!!! Birds with history are extra special and make us all lose a little sleep. I am glad the story ended the way it did. Awesome story with a great ending!!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome Andrew! I'm glad you finally got to see his ending and for your wife to have pulled the trigger is that much better! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## chevyman2000 (Mar 28, 2011)

glad you finally got him! Alot of pressure off of you now!


chev.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Zach, buddy.....a thousand times, thanks for letting me go after him this year.  We had a blast.

Pressure???  Nah, he was a turkey.  He was fun to hunt.  If he'd given me the slip this year, it would have just made me more intent on killing him.

It's all a game.  As far as I'm concerned it's the greatest game on the planet.


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 28, 2011)

Hands down one of the best threads I've seen this year. I've enjoyed every min of it fellas and although I didn't have the pleasure of meeting "him", I feel like I knew him! Again, great job!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Congrads to both of yall!


----------



## Huntinfool (May 16, 2011)

What the heck....season's over and I'm reminiscing.

This obviously isn't all of it.  But it's the best part.  There's some other really good stuff.  No idea why I jumped when she shot.  I think I was so caught up in the whole thing and trying to coach her, watch the bird and film, I just wasn't paying attention.  Plus you can see I didn't bother focusing because I was worried about her.

Apparently, I didn't need to worry...

This is the "no edit version" obviously.  Once it's all said and done and the pros get ahold of all the footage it will be spectacular.  I figure the die hards are still here and would want to see this much of it.  Please forgive my over the top reaction.  To say I was both shocked and excited would not do that moment justice.

<p>Boss of the Woods from  on Vimeo.</p>


----------



## TenPtr (May 16, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 16, 2011)

Loved the video! The reaction was fitting for the moment!!


----------



## Huntinfool (May 16, 2011)

Oh, it gets worse as you keep watching.  I just posted up the kill and a few extra seconds to save face.


----------



## Ricochet (May 16, 2011)

Right on - great video!!!


----------



## Gadget (May 17, 2011)

Very nice, waiting till he's that close and in view to cock the hammer was a bit risky but definitely added to the video.


----------



## Huntinfool (May 17, 2011)

I just didn't even think of it.  I'm not used to hunting with people who "don't know"....know what I mean?  Looking back, I think my logic was that I didn't want her sitting there with a cocked hammer for too long on a gun with no safety.  At least that's gonna be my story going forward.  Yeh...that's it....it was a safety issue!

Yeh, if you saw the rest of it, you'd be AMAZED that we killed that bird.  Let's just say, he heard the barrel of that gun smacking again those little trees trying to "clear it out" just prior to the start of that video and I couldn't get her to stop talking.

He was a documented 4 year old.  Zach and I agree.....it was just his time to go.

The little rise in front of us hid us enough I think and she's so tiny that the grass covered her movement.  That's all I can think of.


----------



## Gadget (May 17, 2011)

well by design or not it added a lot to the drama and excitement of the hunt, just don't see that much, unless it's a cut away, good job. You have someone that's gonna air it?


----------



## Arrow3 (May 17, 2011)

Love it!! I agree with Rick , almost waited to long on the hammer...


----------



## Huntinfool (May 17, 2011)

....almost waited too long to drop that hammer too.  

If you turn it up you can hear me "Shoot him shoot him shoot him!"


I told her "We're mounting that bird."  Her response?  "Heck no!  We're eating him!"

I sure do love my wife.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 17, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> ....almost waited too long to drop that hammer too.
> 
> If you turn it up you can hear me "Shoot him shoot him shoot him!"
> 
> ...



Yep...A couple of times he acted like he was gonna duck down and get out of there only to spin around and get another look...


----------



## Gadget (May 17, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Yep...A couple of times he acted like he was gonna duck down and get out of there only to spin around and get another look...




yeah, tucked his wings a couple times, usually the last thing you see before they boogie,  instead of "Flight or Fight", he was torn between "Flight or Love".....


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 17, 2011)

Love that video Andy! Congrats to your wife on a great bird!


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 13, 2012)

She's gonna be on TV this week.  Y'all be nice...I was excited for her!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice gun!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 16, 2012)

Cool can't wait to see it! Too soon to ask for an autograph?


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 17, 2012)

Not mine...apparently I have trouble shooting a turkey where you're supposed to shoot them.  Ash has pen ready for paper.

I actually forgot, there's a hunt in there that I filmed for one of the hosts as well.  So, even though none of them are really that great, I filmed three of the hunts on the show this week.

The whole episode is out there on youtube as of this morning.  Pretty funny.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 17, 2012)

Just saw the episode. Very cool!


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 17, 2012)

Definitely not my best work...


But I gotta say, Ash's hunt is probably my fav of all time even though the footage was not great.  I'm glad I have it on video forever.  Can't wait to take my main man W out there.  He's chomping at the bit already.  But he needs another year or two.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 20, 2012)

Watched the show last night Andrew. Some really good hunts. Hate your hunt from Vidalia didn't work out audio wise as it was an awesome hunt from what I have seen, which was the part with the miss


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 20, 2012)

...with the subsequent 52 pace dropkick from a 20 gauge!

Yeh, that footage was an hour long and ALL turkey.  If I hadn't screwed up the microphone, it would likely have been the best turkey footage of the year on the show.  The sun was shining off their backs and add the drama of a miss and then the dang turkey walks right back into the same spot.

I'm still upset about that.  Plus Zach filmed it and I think it was his first time with the 'big cameras'.  I'm really bummed about that.  It was a really good hunt and few of those others just didn't turn out great because of circumstances.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah...oddly enough I ran accross the video in my email just a week or two ago. Watched the whole thing again right up until the miss. hate that it happened that way. That's the name of the game though. I know right where you filmed Michael killing that bird. Zach and I discussed it last night. Always an area loaded down with birds. Good job filming and killing Andrew!


----------



## Gadget (Sep 20, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------

